# Shanghai Watch



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

A shanghai watch turned up in a mixed lot of watches i got off the bay and not nowing any thing about them i had a look on the bay to see what they went for 350255415216 .I was quite shocked i thought chinese watches were cheap and cheerful.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If yours is identical, then you've done very well indeed to find it in a "lucky bag" :yes:

If it's not absolutely identical, post a picture of yours and we may be able to ID it better. Shanghai made a range of watches, some of which are very respectable jewelled movements, and quite sought after. Others are the Timex of the range, intended as a "cheap as chips" watch for the ordinary person. 

There's also a wide range of pieces that look the same but are separated purely by age - the same item having been made for a number of years with minor case and movement variations :yes: :lol:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Even if it's not identical to the watch pictured at 350255415216, it's very likely still a very serviceable and reliable mechanical watch--although, as noted, possibly not expensive at all. I'd love to see it so, please, post a pic if you can


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok hope this works pics of front and movement.

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/dogrid/shanghaiback.jpg

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/dogrid/shanghaifront.jpg


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Pics worked fine 

This Shanghai ZSH model contains a higher grade 19 jewel, rather than 17 jewel, version of the Chinese "National Standard Movement". You can read more details on this Shanghai series of watches here.

I'd say, judging just by the caseback, that it's a 1980s model (the ZSH series started in 1974). I have one of these watches and, although it's not expensive, it is well built, durable, almost brutally efficient to repair--especially since parts can be borrowed from almost any National Standard Movement watch.

The National Standard Movement itself has a fascinating history. (And, from the reference: "The extra jewels are always added to the mainspring barrel, reflecting the Chinese priority of durability. This is in contrast to Swiss practice where extra jewels are added usually starting with cap-jewels on the escape-wheel.")

You can get a more accurate idea of when it was built by checking the date code found under the balance wheel. I couldn't tell from your photo, but it works like this:

There are two letters...year/month...1974 is A, 1975 is B and so on...then the second letter is the month, so (for example) DG would be 1977/July...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, Ron will give you a better ID than I ever could, but YES! you've done well - it looks like a high end Shanghai jewelled movement - the "ZUAN" is 'jewel' in (I think it's called) "pinguim" Chinese - or Chinese in English characters. Looks like 19 jewel from here! Porbably well worth whatever you paid for the whole lucky bag, especially working :yes: :cheers:

Interestingly, Ron's link to the National Standard movement WIKI entry, also covers the (and I quote) "psuedo-Russian Slava-Sovedski" range coming out of China mostly via e-bay - more useful info to scholars of RussoChiasian watches. :yes:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

mel said:


> Well, Ron will give you a better ID than I ever could, but YES! you've done well - it looks like a high end Shanghai jewelled movement - the "ZUAN" is 'jewel' in (I think it's called) "pinguim" Chinese - or Chinese in English characters. Looks like 19 jewel from here! Porbably well worth whatever you paid for the whole lucky bag, especially working :yes: :cheers:


Pinyin. :cheers:


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Well thanks for all the info seems there is a small but avid bunch of collectors for chinese watches.As i said up turned up with two other watches, i was going for the Enicar.Only paid about Â£10 for the lot so quite pleased.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

seemore said:


> seems there is a small but avid bunch of collectors for chinese watches.


OCD comes in many flavours ;-)


----------

